# Audi TT transmission codes ?



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

I just bought a 2001 225 quattro 6 speed tt that needs a transmission. I have been doing some searching and I know it is a o2m style but on the sites I look for car parts on www.car-parts.com I come up with a few different o2m tranny codes mine now has the DQB. The site list the DQB, FHB, FMN. Now if I go to a 2003 I see listed FMT, FMN, FZL. So I was wondering will any of these transmissions fit? What are the main if any differences between codes. I am guessing they are like the old mk3 2.0 transmission and all the codes reflect are different gear ratios. I did search but couldn't get any solid answers.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Not sure on the codes but they are big $$ on Carpart. Search the classifieds here they can be had for anywhere around a couple hundred to a few hundred. These transmissions are really good, why does your car need one? Is it the famous shift fork coming apart?


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

I found a few local for around the $400 to $600 range but none my exact code. I need one due to a the 1-2 shift fork breaking and the piece fell in to the trans and destroyed the reverse idler shaft/ gear , 3-4 gear, shaft and syncro ring.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

There may be a difference in gear ratios for roadster or 180Q vs 225q, I wish I could give you an answer. On the other hand any of them will work and the difference in gear ratios if any will be negligible.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The difference in gearing on the 6 speed AWD 02M's is minimal and you won't notice a difference. From my memory, the gear ratios changed but so did the final drive ratios and in the end, the useful gear ranges were basically identical. FMR is the 5 speed AWD 02M from 180Q's. It would work too, but as humans we feel a six speed has some glorious advantage over a 5 speed because more is better. :laugh: All that said, no Mk3 2.0 ever had an 02M, and any 4 cyl AWD 02M from North America will work for your 225 regardless of code (we didn't get 3.2 or diesel AWD 02M's in the US).


----------

